# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Sensory Deprivation WILD Technique

## HiConsciousness

So I havent seen anything up on here yet about sensory deprivation and using it to help you WILD. Now recently I've been reading a bit on the ganzfeld effect. Basically what this is, is a technique used to cause the same effect as sensory deprivation chambers. 

What you need: 2 ping pong balls (preferably white but color doesn't seem to overly matter), headphones (noise canceling work the best, but as long as there's no disruptive outside noise any should work) and either an online source or an ipod/mp3 to play just white noise/pink noise/ static. Also in the experiments they used a red light (colored lights are cheap and at walmart, but this item really isn't very necessary)

Now what you do is take a ping-pong ball and cut in half. Most ping pong balls have writing on one side so use the side without the writing. Now here you can plug in a red/blue/green colored light bulb but as long as you have a mild light source you should be fine. Basically the halved ping pong balls are going to go over your eyes. Feel free to file the pokey edges down with a nail file or whatever you need to do to make them more comfortable and then use a mild tape (not duct tape) to make sure they are secure. You should just see a white field in front of your eyes wherever you look. Nothing too bright either, just sort of a mild fuzzy whiteness.

Now put your head phones in and turn on the white noise. What is happening here is that your brain gets used to having no visual/ auditory data coming in externally so it makes its own. I've tried in once (not in combo with a WILD yet) and you basically go into HI with your eyes open. What I'm thinking is I'll put these on when I WILD and try to stay awake, in this state it's actually pretty hard and combine that with the WILD technique and or the lucid dreaming pill combo (Galantamind, Alpha GPC, L-Theanine) and it may work quite well.

Side note: If it's something you want to try I encourage everyone to do their own research. I'll post my results on here in the next few days and let everyone know how it goes.

----------


## HiConsciousness

Ps guys: it takes anywhere from 10mins to a half an hour doing it normally (not with WILD), so don't assume it is just going to be automatic. As far as I know no special breathing is required, just be relaxed. Also as far as the white noise/ pink noise I use an app for my iPhone/ iPod called altered states (it's a brainwave entrainment app) but it costs about 5$ at the online store. I'd definitely recommend it because they have a lucid dreaming frequency I've gotten lucid with on once before but there are most likely other apps that are cheaper/free or you can always use Youtube.

----------


## nrg

I always wanted to build sensory deprivation chamber  :smiley:  
This one looks nice 

Or simpler without water:

I dont think that using ping pong balls would help i usually close my eyes when relaxing/meditating/etc.

----------


## Mathias

Going to try this with my ear plugs and sleep mask.

----------


## Bobblehat

IIRC, there is an in-depth discussion on the Ganzfield Effect on DV forum somewhere.

----------


## nrg

> Going to try this with my ear plugs and sleep mask.



Im using ear plugs and sleep mask very often because of noises and lights. This is not even close to sensory deprivation.

----------


## HiConsciousness

> I dont think that using ping pong balls would help i usually close my eyes when relaxing/meditating/etc.



Well that's what I thought too but using the ganzfeld tech. actually makes it really hard to stay awake. It's like the WILD technique where you try to stay awake really hard even though your tired and after about 15 minutes you just want to shut your eyes and go to sleep. It facilitates that process and that's what I'm planning on using it for tonight. Hopefully it will help.

----------


## nrg

> that's what I'm planning on using it for tonight.



And how did it go?

----------


## Choi

My psychology teacher told me about an experiment where they let a person be completely sensory deprived, he was laying in some kind of box that made him unable to move and he was laying in complete darkness. I don't know howw they solved the food problem, but this guy lay there for two days! At first he was just thinking and sleeping the whole day, but on the second day he started to hallucinate and he started to dream awake in that sense. So they had to stop the experimet to not risk his health. 

I guess that's an extreme version of this technique  :smiley:

----------


## Mancon

> My psychology teacher told me about an experiment where they let a person be completely sensory deprived, he was laying in some kind of box that made him unable to move and he was laying in complete darkness. I don't know howw they solved the food problem, but this guy lay there for two days! At first he was just thinking and sleeping the whole day, but on the second day he started to hallucinate and he started to dream awake in that sense. So they had to stop the experimet to not risk his health. 
> 
> I guess that's an extreme version of this technique



That sounds crazy! It actually sounds kind of fun though...

----------


## Choi

The normal WILD technique is laying still in complete silence, but today I found this link: Boston.com - Ideas - Globe

And according to that the effect should come very fast if you use static noise to shut out normal hearing. 
I think I am going to try that  :smiley:  This is the sound I will use together with a sleeping mask: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH0BQtwEAsM

Hopefully it goes something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a5XOQ5dE0E

----------


## Choi

bump. 

I did the experiment, but not the correct way, so obviously it didn't work.

I just bought ping pong balls and I have found the perfect noise, now I need a light source.

Does anybody know a link with some flashing light?

Edit: Found one and did this experiment for 20 minutes, I saw vague flashes from small stars from time to time, but aside from that nothing happend..

Will makes new attempts though.

----------


## LikesToTrip

> That sounds crazy! It actually sounds kind of fun though...



 Being unable to move for two days does NOT sound fun...




> Does anybody know a link with some flashing light?



http://www.netliberty.net/dreamachine.html
I sometimes use this one for meditation. Using an isochronic with the same frequency as the strobe can be pretty relaxing. I've completely lost all sense of time this way.

----------


## Choi

Ok I will make the same attempt again with a strobing light then =)

----------


## xspectrum

Could I use something like red Solo cups in place of ping-pong balls?  If not, what could I use in place of the ping-pong balls.

----------

